

Notes on Art and Fear - TimothyFitz
http://joel.franusic.com/2015/02/27/notes-on-art-and-fear/

======
TimothyFitz
Found this after Joël tweeted the quote "The dilemma every artist confronts,
again and again, is when to stick with familair tools and materials, and when
to reach out and embrace those that offer new possibilities." So true.

If there's one thing I've learn from reading about Systems Theory / reading
Russell Ackoff, it's that every field, every practice, every art is far more
similar than they are different.

